# Airfare from PHL or EWR to Bahamas?



## vacationlover2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what is a good price?  I travel in Nov. 2012 and trying to decide if I should buy now or wait.  The cheapest is from Newark for total of about $440.

Thanks!


----------



## sail27bill (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow!  I usually fly out of JFK yearly for around $300---although I flew Continental this past July and it was $320 with taxes.  $440 seems high to me but maybe prices are up? If this is the new norm, our yearly vacation is about to get really expensive.  Good luck on the prices.  I usually check constantly...I have found Wednesdays and Thursdays to have better rates when booking versus Mondays and Tuesdays if that helps.

Anita


----------



## vacationlover2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have to fly saturday to saturday


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 13, 2011)

vacationlover2 said:


> I have to fly saturday to saturday


Booking/buying your ticket on those days - not flying on those days.


----------



## sail27bill (Dec 13, 2011)

GrayFal said:


> Booking/buying your ticket on those days - not flying on those days.



Thanks for clarifying.  This is exactly what I meant. 

Anita


----------



## vacationlover2 (Dec 14, 2011)

OH.  ok.  Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you looking at Thanksgiving week or another week in November?  Holiday weeks are more and probably won't come down.   Airtran usually has good fares to NAS but they don't release fares early and by the time they do the other carriers have sold out of their lower fares.  So far Airtran and SWA haven't merged fares and routes and I haven't heard a target date yet.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 14, 2011)

IMHO, there will be lower fares. Too far out for low fares now.


----------



## csudell (Dec 15, 2011)

you may want to try out of Baltimore also.  it was cheaper for us to fly out of baltimore than philadelphia.   I thought that was a good price BTW.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Which airline out of bwi.  I want a nonstop and am only finding connecting flights


----------

